# Standard Passenger Rating System



## BitterUber (Oct 22, 2014)

We drivers should have a basic standard rating system for passengers. Here is my suggestion:
5: great passenger(s) AND tip given
4: great passenger(s) AND no tip given OR did not enter destination before pickup
3: Passenger(s) took longer than 5 minutes upon arrival or dropped pickup pin at wrong location
2: Rude passenger(s) and/or no address given ("turn left here now")
1: Worst passenger(s), left trash, and/or damage (kicking chair, brings alcohol, too many riders, and/or drunk)

Again this is a basic guide since there are so many different possibilities. IMHO, I've been too generous with 5 stars, incorporating the basic Karma rule, but I haven't always received it in return. Thus now every passenger ride starts at 4 stars. Please leave your suggestions.


----------



## ontheroad (Aug 31, 2014)

BitterUber said:


> We drivers should have a basic standard rating system for passengers. Here is my suggestion:
> 5: great passenger(s) AND tip given
> 4: great passenger(s) AND no tip given OR did not enter destination before pickup
> 3: Passenger(s) took longer than 5 minutes upon arrival or dropped pickup pin at wrong location
> ...


Yes, I like very much!


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

This begs the question - what does it matter what you rate?


----------



## Anzac (Oct 22, 2014)

Everyone gets a 5, or they get a 1, if I give them a 1 mit men's I don't any other uber driver to take them in the future, plus it stands out to the uber people. Whe. Everything is a 5 and then someone gets a 1


----------

